# New Products, Adipotide , PSI (NEOSH101) now available at Labpe



## LabpeRep (Sep 25, 2012)

Two new products have been added to our catalog,   please find them here: 

*Adipotide 5mg,Purity 98.28%*

*PSI (Neosh101) 200mg,Purity 97.88%*

  At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS &HPLC Reports

*Adipotide*


BATCHPURITYMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120902-L05398798.28%MSHPLC
 *PSI (Neosh101)*


BATCHPURITYMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120903-L07564197.88%MSHPLC
           Also , you may checkout with the new coupon code and get 10% off your next order.
*coupon code: NEWSH*



Coupon valid until Oct. 10th. 
The code apply to all the peptides. 
No minimum purchase required. 
        Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
                 Sincerely,


----------



## hotvalcano (Sep 25, 2012)

*Labpe ROCKS!*

I have tried almost everything from Labpe.com, They are the BEST !!!!! I mean the REAL BEST AT ALL !!
The best Peptides , Costumer Service , Prices & Timings! Best Quality peptides !
I have used many many peptides from companies around the world, But nobody is like Labpe.com
A huge thanks to Labpe.com , And a SPECIAL Thanks to Graham !
God bless you all & keep up the GREAT work Guys ! 

             A loyal lifetime costumer !
                            Hotvalcano






LabpeRep said:


> Two new products have been added to our catalog,   please find them here:
> 
> *Adipotide 5mg,Purity 98.28%*
> 
> ...


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 25, 2012)

Did anyone has used it?


----------



## 1krazyrider (Sep 27, 2012)

Bump


----------

